# User Support > Forum Software Support >  Tiny Title Text

## Miked

The new software has a little problem with my Palm Pre and shows the thread titles really small.  Not a huge deal, but just a minor glitch.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Mike, there is a plan to install an add-on that will be intended for use by people accessing the forum on hand-helds/phones. Might be as early as this week. I think that is a better solution. It's still a small percentage accessing the site in this manner but I'm one of them and it's definitely on the rise. Stay tuned and we'll try to get to it.

----------


## Miked

Looks like it's fixed.  Thanks Scott, and I appreciate your hard work!

----------


## Miked

I spoke too soon.  Titles look normal in some areas, but tiny in others.

----------

